# Talking in a degree



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 1, 2017)

I know everyone has been there and done that. I seen to always attract the talking brethren that want to have conversations during a degree. I feel a degree is a solemn part of our ritual and there shouldn't be talking. Have you had this happen to you if so how do you handle it....I had it happen yesterday and it was my uncle. The also seem to always be hard of hearing so it's even worse or my uncle....lol


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 2, 2017)

Before the Brethren enter the lodge for a Degree we have the Marshal's Instructions. One of these is a very firm reminder that there will be no talking, period. If a Brother ignores this he will be quietly hushed at the time and privately admonished by the Master after. If he's a quest he might not be invited back. A member should certainly know better.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 2, 2017)

I politely ignore them in a way that makes it clear that I don't want to talk. When they speak I smile and/or nod but don't answer


----------



## Bloke (Jan 5, 2017)

Its a bugbear of mine.. but fortunately very very rare..

When I saw the topic, it came like a "complete this sentence" thing.. "_Talking  in a degree_ is something i hate.."

I almost always say something after the meeting, but I am on the floor during degrees, there is pretty much one thing i will give you a glare for... talking during degrees..


----------



## goomba (Jan 5, 2017)

It is something that we should no do.  However, I have allowed myself to slip and am guilty.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 6, 2017)

What's even worse is people giggling or laughing during a degree. I have a background in theater and wish I could add things such as costumes, lighting and other effects during degrees. Back in the day I had my hand slapped becuase I wanted to turn off most of the lights when a candidate is at the altar..


----------



## Keith C (Jan 6, 2017)

I agree that idle talk and jocularity have no place during a degree.  However I can bring up an instance where hushed whispering was appropriate.

There were a group of three of us who went through the degrees in the same relative time period.  For our EA and FC degrees mine was done on the 3rd week of the month and theirs were done on the 4th week.  For our raisings, I had a work conflict so my MM degree was put off for a month, so they were raised before me.  I was able to attend the Extra Meetings for their EA and FC degrees and they were able to attend the Extra Meeting for my MM degree.

When we went to the meetings where the degree we had just been through was conferred, we had a PM sit with us and offer explanations of what was happening, why and answered any questions we had.  All of this was done in a VERY quiet voice, did not interfere with the Ritual and was done at the direction of the WM.

As with most things there are hard and fast rules - i.e., if you are not part of the Ritual, keep your moth shut, but there are always exceptions which may be appropriate and beneficial.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 6, 2017)

Keith C said:


> I agree that idle talk and jocularity have no place during a degree.  However I can bring up an instance where hushed whispering was appropriate.
> 
> There were a group of three of us who went through the degrees in the same relative time period.  For our EA and FC degrees mine was done on the 3rd week of the month and theirs were done on the 4th week.  For our raisings, I had a work conflict so my MM degree was put off for a month, so they were raised before me.  I was able to attend the Extra Meetings for their EA and FC degrees and they were able to attend the Extra Meeting for my MM degree.
> 
> ...



Not a fan. It's great for you but not for the candidate. You can achieve the same thing by going to a practice meeting (rehearsal) where you can chat, ask questions, and even be a dummy candidate, to your hearts content.... We started doing "walk throughs" for candidates which ended up becoming "Masonic Advancement Program" 1, 2 & 3. Grand Lodge made them compulsory following each degree and you cannot get your FC until MAP 1 is done, MM until MAP 2 and MM certificate until after MAP 3. These are all done outside lodge meetings ... i was skeptical at first but years on it's proved a great idea...


----------



## Keith C (Jan 6, 2017)

I understand your point Bloke.

From a personal standpoint, I was not at all aware of the 2 brothers an PM talking at all during my MM degree. Obviously the WM of the lodge thought it was a good idea, as he directed it to happen.  I can also see how it could be distracting and take away from the candidate if they hear / notice it going on.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 6, 2017)

We have a GM edict for the latter half of the MM degree. No talking or else!


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 6, 2017)

Blake Bowden said:


> Back in the day I had my hand slapped becuase I wanted to turn off most of the lights when a candidate is at the altar..



That stinks, I can't imagine a brightly lit degree. Paideia does them mostly by candlelight, with the overheads just barely on.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 6, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> That stinks, I can't imagine a brightly lit degree. Paideia does them mostly by candlelight, with the overheads just barely on.



I noted that too. The darker we have the room the better..


----------



## SimonM (Jan 7, 2017)

Bloke said:


> I noted that too. The darker we have the room the better..



Yes, decreasing the light really make it a lot better. And if you can, use candlelight as much as possible


----------



## Bloke (Jan 7, 2017)

SimonM said:


> Yes, decreasing the light really make it a lot better. And if you can, use candlelight as much as possible


We have a single light on the WM'S pedestal but light leaks into the room... it's why I like doing thirds in winter when it dark earlier


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 7, 2017)

Bloke said:


> We have a single light on the WM'S pedestal but light leaks into the room..


Same way that we do it.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 7, 2017)

Bloke said:


> We have a single light on the WM'S pedestal but light leaks into the room... it's why I like doing thirds in winter when it dark earlier



We have the Three Lesser Lights, candelabra on the Treasurer's desk and the Secretary's desk, and pillar candles on the Master's and Warden's stations.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 7, 2017)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> I know everyone has been there and done that. I seen to always attract the talking brethren that want to have conversations during a degree. I feel a degree is a solemn part of our ritual and there shouldn't be talking. Have you had this happen to you if so how do you handle it....I had it happen yesterday and it was my uncle. The also seem to always be hard of hearing so it's even worse or my uncle....lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



In my opinion this is one of the most disrespectful things that can be done in open lodge more especially during a degree. The Worshipful Master must address this with the entire Lodge. I had no issue reminding folks that they needed to turn their cell phones off and to not talk during degrees, it is best to do this prior to setting the actual degree team.

In your case, I would ask the WM to address this with the Brethren responsible in private.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 7, 2017)

This sounds like a cool concept for any degree. I am going to see if I can get anyone interested in trying it.......


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 7, 2017)

Well, I usually just ignore them or pretend that I don't hear them. Sometimes they get the point, sometimes they keep going and involve me due to proximity when everyone looks at them... lol


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Jan 7, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> We have the Three Lesser Lights, candelabra on the Treasurer's desk and the Secretary's desk, and pillar candles on the Master's and Warden's stations.


And a disco ball ? Teehee


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 9, 2017)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> In my opinion this is one of the most disrespectful things that can be done in open lodge more especially during a degree. The Worshipful Master must address this with the entire Lodge. I had no issue reminding folks that they needed to turn their cell phones off and to not talk during degrees, it is best to do this prior to setting the actual degree team.


Agreed!


Benjamin Baxter said:


> Well, I usually just ignore them or pretend that I don't hear them.


Sounds good.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 11, 2017)

Bloke said:


> ..... one thing i will give you a glare for... talking during degrees..



Thanks for the like on the above post but reading it again I don't think my behaviour is good. Intent good, execution bad.

I'm going to try to eliminate any use of the  "glare", it might be rare, but there's better ways to communicate. It is cringworthy to the recipient and we need to stamp out any cringe factors in lodges insure  lodges are places men want to be and bring their friends.

At the core of Freemasonry is trying to always change for the better and act as a better man...

With that in mind, I don't think glaring is a preffered method of communication because it's hostile and might not be clear... i shouldn't be "glaring" at my brothers. Over the next few months I'm will word up the WM or make announcements in lodge just  prior to the degree starting. I regularly do this (and have WMs do it) on prompting and active listening but am going to mention not talking.....and the importance of not shuffling song books and esp papers ( Bro sec who gets the look most often !!!!!!!!)  prior to our next couple of degrees then every year or two and get our mentors to push it home.


----------

